# Quickheal better than Norton



## devilhead_satish (Oct 10, 2004)

Yeah you've heard it right. Quickheal is better than Norton. It was succesful in removing Parite from the root. You'll be surprised to know that Norton could only touch it and give dumb warnings.


----------



## sureshcse (Oct 11, 2004)

*really good*

i have used quickheal and it works great.it is very lite and very easy


----------



## ujjwal (Oct 11, 2004)

I had a good experience with quickheal earlier ... but I think there are still better alternatives, like AVG and Kaspersky.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 12, 2004)

i think we have hundreds of topic's like this..., plz search b4 posting....

*img62.exs.cx/img62/9472/signiture.gif


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 12, 2004)

update update and update........
if your antivirus is updated then it can detect the virus 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## IG (Oct 12, 2004)

dood is talkin about removing not detecting...


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 13, 2004)

No.......... I'm disagree!!

Norton is far much better than QH...


----------



## sr_ultimate (Oct 13, 2004)

I have Norton '03 & AVG - PHUREE edition !! running Simultaniously
AVG detected virus in a Movie CD , a MS dos type window appeared saying if to allow the infected file to access! ! I hit NO , it came again again - I hit No!. Still I watched the movie in WM player after the first part was about to finish --- TADA! norton qurintaine


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 13, 2004)

btwn , there is one problem in norton, it takes greater amount of system resources...

*img62.exs.cx/img62/9472/signiture.gif


----------



## djmykey (Oct 14, 2004)

been using kaspersky pe, and quickheal registered version man the competetion is neck to neck but kaspersky winz my vote coz qheal expires and we dont get its pe so kaspersky winz. Yo where can i get kaspersky updates tho
and also kaspersky detected a virus on the digit dvd omg we gotta keep a look on them too.


----------



## swatkat (Oct 15, 2004)

How about eTrust EZ AV from CA,it's good.


----------



## go4inet (Oct 15, 2004)

NAV 2005 is on the way to rock you guys. ..


----------



## saROMan (Oct 15, 2004)

sorry bro..i donn thnk so...plz chk out a post names.....NAV alternative..ther is a link given to d/l 455viruses.zip ..i chked it out using NAV,Mcafee,AVG,QuickHeal,and Kaspersky.........out of it Nav ,mcafee detected most of them........and sadly AVG kud manage few of them..and Sadly Quick heal kud only manage 1 out of approx 600........(v 7.02 fully upgraded)........and surprisingly kaspersky got all of them...........


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 15, 2004)

saROMan said:
			
		

> sorry bro..i donn thnk so...plz chk out a post names.....NAV alternative..ther is a link given to d/l 455viruses.zip ..i chked it out using NAV,Mcafee,AVG,QuickHeal,and Kaspersky.........out of it Nav ,mcafee detected most of them........and sadly AVG kud manage few of them..and Sadly Quick heal kud only manage 1 out of approx 600........(v 7.02 fully upgraded)........and surprisingly kaspersky got all of them...........



I posted that file, and NAV 2K5 fixed them all, but even I say, if U have less then 256 MB RAM then get KAV, NAV2K5 is eating 20 MB RAM in 5 services & 3.4 % of CPU, extremely unnoticable, I have 345 MB RAM Free out of 512

KAV ofr low end systems, NAV for Highend

Virus detection, NAV is better or just like KAV cos KAV still has a long way to catch NAV in reputation


----------



## talrejaharish (Oct 16, 2004)

tel me ... wether Norton 2005 worm protection and trojan protection is good enough .... and also Firewall

i currently use Kaspersky

have Windows XP SP2 .... and 512 RAM


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2004)

Not quite, I m not using it, since I already use Sygate Firewall pro

If U use a firewall then disable IWM in NAV2K5, firewall is better, but if U don't use a firewall then IWM is a must


----------



## prankzter (Oct 19, 2004)

kaspersky's new beta version 5.0.220 rocks man!!!
try it..u'll 4get everything else!!


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 21, 2004)

I trust NAV and Zone alarm


----------



## FasTrack (Oct 28, 2004)

norton Rocks baby.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 28, 2004)

after batty's recomemdation i use kaspersky, it takes lower resource than nav...


----------



## swatkat (Oct 29, 2004)

Use CA's eTrust EZ AV,It's super light and has good detection/removal capability.


----------



## rohanbee (Oct 29, 2004)

Norton anti-virus is the best. It has proven to me time and time again. Also they got great support for their software all over the world. They have sent emergency disc's to me via post from the us as well.
kept me safe till now...............so i would suggest NAV only.


----------



## rajat22 (Oct 30, 2004)

Update Norton. this will quickly heal what you feel.


----------

